# What do I have here



## Tess (Oct 16, 2013)

looks like oak but have no idea what it is or who made it. Stamp on the back says Mel something...Maybe knox. Not sure Holds about three US gallons. Was just going to swell it and use it for serving. Any idea's . Its new never been used I bought it the same place I got my wooden Indian. I worked at a place that sold this kinda stuff to stores for set ups and looks!!


----------



## Tess (Oct 16, 2013)

I took a picture of the stamp and it is so much clearer in a photo then my naked eye. Its clearly says to me Made In south Africa  Not Mel. I dont even get why its clearer in a photo but it is. So south African oak? Best for serving maybe? lol


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 17, 2013)

white oak is what that barrel is


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 17, 2013)

The stamp appears to read (the first word is Illegible) the last two words are South Africa.
If the barrel has been sitting a while in the shop or in your house, make sure that you can see the inside, at times mold will grow on the oak.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 17, 2013)

It looks like the wood has shrunk, i can see the light discoloration where the bands use to be.
take outside fill with water, if water is leaking dont worry bout it..fill again and again until it stops leaking.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 17, 2013)

Tess, before you fill the barrel, stand it alternately on each end and tap the two mid hoops toward the center of the barrel. It appears that the barrel has dried significantly and the hoops have slipped. I have a tool for this but if you can find an old flat blade screw driver and a mallet or light hammer, that is all you need for this one barrel. Try to tap them down to the original position, i.e. where the color on the oak changes from light to dark. Wood normally darkens as it ages when exposed to light and that is what you are seeing on the side of the barrel. If the hoops are not close to the original position, you will have a hard time swelling it to stop leaking. Good luck.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 17, 2013)

By now you all know I like Youtube videos. Well, I found this one a few weeks ago. I just love the ' Old word' traditions. 

Any way. check this out.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AairvkF_jHg[/ame]

RR


----------



## rob (Oct 17, 2013)

Watching that Video makes me wonder why do oak barrels have to be round, could someone make a square oak barrel for aging? Seems to me it would be a lot easier to make!


----------



## zalai (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi RR ,
If you are wondering this video is Hungarian , and so am I . 
Thank you for posting it .


----------



## Tess (Oct 17, 2013)

Well Im back on my phone because they sent me a bad AC adapter. Lol I hear ya'll I look at it like I never knew I had anything to start with . If I can serve some Dragons Blood in it at a party Im happy


----------



## Tess (Oct 17, 2013)

The good news is...Im getting my email notafications


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 18, 2013)

rob said:


> Watching that Video makes me wonder why do oak barrels have to be round, could someone make a square oak barrel for aging? Seems to me it would be a lot easier to make!



I vaguely remember that things are round for the radio of surface area (material cost) to volume being maximized.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree , seems like a square are rectangle would be a lot easier, and would suit the same purpose.
Maybe the round barrels were easier to move, because they could roll them around.
Like making wine....every one thinks that sorbate is a must in wine..


----------



## Rocky (Oct 18, 2013)

Barrels are round so that they can be more easily moved. One person can move a barrel weighing hundreds of pounds by rolling it. If it were rectangular and containing the same volume, this would not be possible. For example, a 50 gallon barrel full of wine would weigh about 500 pounds (including the barrel). Barrels are shaped as they are (narrower at the ends and wider at the middle) for ease of directing them while they are being rolled. If they were cylindrical, this would be much more difficult.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 18, 2013)

I would lean towards strength. That is why there are no square eggs in nature.

Oh, and if I recall correctly. A cylinder that has a ratio of 1/2 diameter in relationship to the height gives max volume for the use of materials in the container.... What do you say Seth?

RR


----------



## GreginND (Oct 18, 2013)

Cool video. So much work for a small barrel.


----------



## Scott (Oct 18, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Barrels are round so that they can be more easily moved. One person can move a barrel weighing hundreds of pounds by rolling it. If it were rectangular and containing the same volume, this would not be possible. For example, a 50 gallon barrel full of wine would weigh about 500 pounds (including the barrel). Barrels are shaped as they are (narrower at the ends and wider at the middle) for ease of directing them while they are being rolled. If they were cylindrical, this would be much more difficult.


 



That and because of the song, ya can't roll out the barrell if it's square 

Cool video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh, Tess, I like your barrel! 

RR


----------



## rob (Oct 18, 2013)

Tess, sorry I kinda hijacked your thread, but Rocky I agree it would be hard to move, however why couldn't I make one that only holds 6 gallons


----------



## rob (Oct 18, 2013)

I once used aquarium silicone to seal a crack in a crock, they say it is food grade, this could be used to seal the joints???


----------



## rob (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks like they are already doing this!




Square barrels could triple oaked wine capacities - Beverage Daily
www.beveragedaily.com/.../Square-barrels-could-triple-oaked-wine-capacit...
Dec 8, 2004 - After seven years of development, Swiss company Cybox unveiled its square oak barrel, which triples barrel storage capacity, at the Vinitech ...


----------



## Rocky (Oct 18, 2013)

rob said:


> Tess, sorry I kinda hijacked your thread, but Rocky I agree it would be hard to move, however why couldn't I make one that only holds 6 gallons


 
You certainly could make a 6 gallon rectangular container out of wood. My comments were on barrels in general. They have been around for thousands of years and were principally used to move goods, mainly by ship from one country to another. I have always heard and read that they are round to make them easy to move. I have worked in the beer industry and used to deliver 31 gallon barrels of beer that weighed about 300 pounds. We moved them by hand when we delivered them by rolling them and directing them with our feet.


----------



## Tess (Oct 21, 2013)

No problem Rob. Im just getting back on my puter. Been on my phone again. They sent me a bad AC adapter. I looked at the loops and they are nailed in place with tiny nails.


----------



## Tess (Oct 21, 2013)

Rocky said:


> You certainly could make a 6 gallon rectangular container out of wood. My comments were on barrels in general. They have been around for thousands of years and were principally used to move goods, mainly by ship from one country to another. I have always heard and read that they are round to make them easy to move. I have worked in the beer industry and used to deliver 31 gallon barrels of beer that weighed about 300 pounds. We moved them by hand when we delivered them by rolling them and directing them with our feet.



Make's sense to me.


----------



## Tess (Oct 21, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> The stamp appears to read (the first word is Illegible) the last two words are South Africa.
> If the barrel has been sitting a while in the shop or in your house, make sure that you can see the inside, at times mold will grow on the oak.



Tom, its never been used would it still grow mold? I bought it brand new


----------



## Tess (Oct 21, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> By now you all know I like Youtube videos. Well, I found this one a few weeks ago. I just love the ' Old word' traditions.
> 
> Any way. check this out.
> 
> ...



Cool video thanks RR. Mine about three times that size


----------

